# injector recall???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i called the local nissan dealership to find out if my 86 haa had the injectors replaced yet and they redirected me to nissan north america. once i called them they told me my car never had any recall. from other post that i have read i thought every z31 had an injector recall... is it only certain years or is nissan wrong???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

only certain years and months had the problem. Leaky injectors...


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

http://z31.com/rt/recall.86.shtml

your car had 1 recall if it is a 5 speed, and 2 if it is an auto.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

yes my car is a 5 peed but nissan is saying that there was no 86 recalls for my car... i thought the injector recall covered all 86 z's


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

sounds like a dealership didn't want to pay for the recall. print out the website info and the recall # and show the dealet that. If they refuse to fix the problem, go to a different dealership.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

where do i find the info i need to take it in??? also it was nissan north america i called and they told me there was no recall ever on my car. 86 z turbo


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> where do i find the info i need to take it in??? also it was nissan north america i called and they told me there was no recall ever on my car. 86 z turbo


talk to morgan at Z31.com , or anyone else on that board. they can help you more.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> talk to morgan at Z31.com , or anyone else on that board. they can help you more.


 Z31.com is hopelessly backwards , they can't even adopt a current forum design.  I also never found any useful help there. There's far more knowledgable people here who have actually already answered the question.... if you were paying any attention to the posts above yours.


----------



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

*Injector recall*



gremlinjp said:


> i called the local nissan dealership to find out if my 86 haa had the injectors replaced yet and they redirected me to nissan north america. once i called them they told me my car never had any recall. from other post that i have read i thought every z31 had an injector recall... is it only certain years or is nissan wrong???


I Have a 86' N/A 300zx, that the recall was not done yet, I took it in to a local dealership and they fixed it no problem. It took them two weeks to fix the problem. :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

it's not technically a "recall" if you take it to the dealer they will replace your injectors for free. It is more of a TSB then a recall.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

when i called nissan north america they ran my vin and told me my car was not covered in the injector recall... is this their error, my error, or is it possible my car is not covered???


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is their error take it to the dealer and say you want the injectors replaced like they are supossed to do.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

nissan north america ran my vin and told me my 86 was not on the list to be fixed. did i ask the wrong thing from them or are they just lost? someone please help because i really need it...


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

were the 85 N/A 5-speed injectors recalled?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

all Z31's were recalled form 84-86. After that they went with a side feed injector, fixing the problem.


----------



## RacinTommy (May 10, 2004)

This covers all of the early Z31s
Just take it to the dealer and they will fix it.


----------



## Chuwie (Nov 23, 2009)

I am having the EXACT ISSUE!!! Can someone verify that they took it then to a dealership after what the Corporate office told them. I have called Universal City Nissan and North America and was told No Recalls, Safety Campaigns for 1986 300ZX... What is the real deal? Can someone advise.. My car has been at a mechanics for over a week and I don't know whether to just forget it and just fix it.. or.. take it to a Dealership.. I would much rather pay $0.00 than have to pay $$ and have a treeless Christmas.. Well, I guess no present for the old ball and chain.. THIS IS IMPORTANT!!


----------



## EpochCoda (Oct 28, 2009)

I have an 85 300ZX Im going to get my papers and see if the injectors where replaced. If not then what?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Z31 Injector Service Campaign Information


----------



## dqauto (Feb 22, 2010)

*Z31 Injector recall*



gremlinjp said:


> where do i find the info i need to take it in??? also it was nissan north america i called and they told me there was no recall ever on my car. 86 z turbo


Sweetie, they are wrong. If it is specific to a certain Z31 then I've never seen that and I've owned over 10! That must be one heck of a rare bird!

Most dealerships don't want to pay for it and most REALLY hate to do it. It is a pain for most mechanics that they might not get paid much for.

Nissan Corp. on the phone will tell you that but to be honest with you, they can't tell you that, the files only go back so far. ARCHIVES CAN. Ask that corp. rep. for their full name, date, time, etc. and to place an order with archives to research and call you back. 

CALL THEM BACK EVERY DAY UNTIL YOU GET ANSWERS! KEEP LOOKING FOR A DEALER THAT WILL HELP YOU! Service department can run a VIN check to see if there are any outstanding recalls. There weren't in my case. But MY Z mechanic at Browns said, took pictures, & spoke to corp. to inform them that my injectors were the WRONG COLOR! He believed that the other dealership lied! 

YOU WANT::jump:
VERIFY YOUR VIN
DATE RECALL WAS DONE
DEALER DONE AT
MILES IT WAS DONE AT

BUT KEEP IN MIND-THAT SOME DEALERS DIDN'T DO THE RECALL LIKE THEY SAID IN THE REPORTS! HAVE THE MECHANIC CHECK THE COLOR OF THE INJECTORS THEMSELVES. THAT WILL TELL YOU IT WAS probably DONE.

KEEP RECORDS OF EVERY PHONE CALL, EVERY LETTER, EVERYTHING!!!!

I've had this happen to me too when I bought a Z at auction. Corp told me that there was no recall & that my car had the recall done???, and I had a fuel leak 6 months later!!!!! CAR CAUGHT ON FIRE! 

BROWNS NISSAN IN STERLING VA DID MY RECALL AND FIXED MY Z AFTER LOTS OF COMPLAINING, PHONE CALLS TO CORP, LETTERS, PICTURES, AND STICKING UP FOR MY RIGHTS. I FORCED THEIR HAND AND CALLED EVERYONE IN CORP THAT WOULD ANSWER THE PHONE. I made myself a thorn in their side because I am one of their biggest fans, supporter, owner, club pres., etc. I won't have my favorite company not take care of me! 
:jump::jump:
We had just got back from WV to NC trip up I95!!!!! the week before!
My daughter could have died in that fire!


----------



## dqauto (Feb 22, 2010)

Listen to AZBUM  He's pretty smart about these things! 
DQAUTO


----------

